# Pato rescinde con il Corinthians



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

Pare che Alexandre Pato abbia chiesto e ottenuto la rescissione del contratto con il Corinthians . 

A breve il suo agente lo proporrà a squadre in Europa .


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

Lo dico da 3 mesi... occhio al Condom


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pare che Alexandre Pato abbia chiesto e ottenuto la rescissione del contratto con il Corinthians .
> 
> A breve il suo agente lo proporrà a squadre in Europa .



Non credo torni da noi per fortuna, di primissima fascia non trova nessuno io direi occhio alla Sampdoria.


----------



## raducioiu (12 Giugno 2015)

In Europa dove potrebbe mai giocare ormai in maniera significativa, nel campionato belga o in un campionato balcanico...


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

il primo pato era devastante, un potenziale fuoriclasse. Chissà che non possa tornare su quei livelli....


----------



## Snake (12 Giugno 2015)

potrebbe essere una buona alternativa a Jackson, oltretutto low cost


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> potrebbe essere una buona alternativa a Jackson, oltretutto low cost



Non scherziamo, uno è un ottimo centravanti nel pieno della maturità e l'altro uno ex promessa che s'è persa in tutti i sensi. Pensare di puntare su Pato è follia, quel Pato non esiste più da anni ed anni.

In Brasile ha fondamentalmente fallito, nessuno li lo sopporta più visti tutti i soldi che prende. Tornerà sicuramente in Europa perchè di pazzi che ne stanno a bizzeffe. Lo ricorderò per sempre come uno dei migliori giovani che si siano affacciati al calcio, era una cosa illegale, peccato sia durata troppo poco.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2015)

Probabilmente resterà al San Paolo


----------



## Snake (12 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, uno è un ottimo centravanti nel pieno della maturità e l'altro uno ex promessa che s'è persa in tutti i sensi. Pensare di puntare su Pato è follia, quel Pato non esiste più da anni ed anni.
> 
> In Brasile ha fondamentalmente fallito, nessuno li lo sopporta più visti tutti i soldi che prende. Tornerà sicuramente in Europa perchè di pazzi che ne stanno a bizzeffe. Lo ricorderò per sempre come uno dei migliori giovani che si siano affacciati al calcio, era una cosa illegale, peccato sia durata troppo poco.



ci sei cascato


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2015)

Manco in Brasile lo vonno più


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ci sei cascato



Meno male  Allora sei ancora sulla terra


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Giugno 2015)

Non me ne frega nulla, lo voglio


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

Contratto da 1 milione di euro e vediamo quanta voglia ha di Milan ... Io è una scommessa che farei


----------



## Djici (12 Giugno 2015)

Pato - Boateng...


----------



## James Watson (12 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non me ne frega nulla, lo voglio



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Giugno 2015)

Una carriera tristissima la sua.


----------



## Efferosso (12 Giugno 2015)

Forse il più grande rammarico che sportivamente abbia mai avuto.

Questo poteva stare con Messi e Ronaldo.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pare che Alexandre Pato abbia chiesto e ottenuto la rescissione del contratto con il Corinthians .
> 
> A breve il suo agente lo proporrà a squadre in Europa .


Se la Juve cede Tevez potrebbe prendere lui


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Giugno 2015)

E' ancora giovane, ha solo 26 anni. Potrebbe esplodere


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Giugno 2015)

che vada all'inter.


----------



## MissRossonera (12 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pare che Alexandre Pato abbia chiesto e ottenuto la rescissione del contratto con il Corinthians .
> 
> A breve il suo agente lo proporrà a squadre in Europa .



No,dai,non fatemi andare a dormire con sto timore,che ancora abbiamo sul groppone Matri...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (12 Giugno 2015)

Sarò sentimentale, ma io lo rivorrei


----------



## O Animal (12 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pare che Alexandre Pato abbia chiesto e ottenuto la rescissione del contratto con il Corinthians .
> 
> A breve il suo agente lo proporrà a squadre in Europa .



A dire il vero ha chiesto la rescissione in tribunale perché non gli pagano metà del suo stipendio da una vita...

Il presidente del San Paolo ha detto che se si vuole fermare oltre dicembre dovrà accettare un dimezzamento dello stipendio per la politica di salary cap impostato dalla dirigenza...

Il suo procuratore se si libera a 0 verrà a prostituirsi in mezza europa per strappargli un contrattino da un paio di milioni all'anno...


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Giugno 2015)

Pato è andato via nel 2013, ha detto che dopo due anni sarebbe tornato. E tornerà.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Giugno 2015)

se accetta la panchina e 1.5 milioni di stipendio per me può anche tornare..


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pato è andato via nel 2013, ha detto che dopo due anni sarebbe tornato. E tornerà.



Spero non da noi, per carità.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Spero non da noi, per carità.



come riserva non ti andrebbe?? invece di un Pazzini o Matri??


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2015)

Mi manca da impazzire, a Gennaio scade il prestito e dovrebbe tornare al Corinthians


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> come riserva non ti andrebbe?? invece di un Pazzini o Matri??


A me no.
L'ultimo Pato visto al Milan non era, in fondo, così diverso da attaccanti del genere. E non credo che in Brasile sia magicamente guarito da tutti gli acciacchi che non gli consentivano di esprimersi al meglio.
Quindi, vada altrove.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Giugno 2015)

Al posto di Matri ci può stare ma gli consiglierei una squadra che faccia l'Europa League, tipo la Fiorentina.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

Leonardo in una recente intervista ha detto che pato sta tornando(nel senso di prestazioni) quello di un tempo, e potrebbe finalmente fare il salto di qualità...bah io non lo so, però una scommessa a 0 non mi dispiacerebbe, in fondo lui era molto legato al milan.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Leonardo in una recente intervista ha detto che pato sta tornando(nel senso di prestazioni) quello di un tempo, e potrebbe finalmente fare il salto di qualità...bah io non lo so, però una scommessa a 0 non mi dispiacerebbe, in fondo lui era molto legato al milan.



Sta tornando talmente quello di un tempo che lo odiano in brasile per il rapporto stipendio-prestazioni condite da una condotta fuori dal campo dedicata esclusivamente ai selfie. Pato ha la testa farcita di letame e le gambe pure. Fa solo gol a porta vuota (e fatica parecchio pure con quelli) e anche nei fondamentali è diventato una sega, persino stoppare il pallone gli riesce male.

Pato ha molte meno possibilità di diventare 1/10 di quello che era prima di quante ne abbia tu di farti Belen, la Canalisi, la Buccino, Angelina Jolie e Jennifer Lawrence contemporaneamente.


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> come riserva non ti andrebbe?? invece di un Pazzini o Matri??



Assolutamente no, ho visto un giovane fenomeno prima, un rottame poi. Pato non tornerà più quello che abbiamo ammirato. Per fare la riserva preferisco qualcuno di sano, di voglioso.


----------

